# 2021 Fishers of Men Ga South Division Schedule



## Limbhanger2881 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## bassin0512 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello is this a team tournament schedule? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes this is a team trail. We have 6 regular season tournaments with only 5 tournaments counting for AOY. With a 50 boat field the payout will be 3500 with everyone in the side pot. Fish 3 of our 6 and you will qualify for the Regional. Top 20% in regional and top Basscat, Male/ Female, Adult\ Youth will also qualify. The National will be on Eufaula for the 2021 season. The natty we give away two Bass Cats for first and Second. Pay out is 1:5 and last paying place is $1,000. Friday night before tournament we have a meeting at a local church that has dinner, inspirational speaker. It is optional but you will not get 50 AOY points for missing the meeting or the $1,000 bonus to first place. Please reach out to me at 770-241-0085 with questions.


----------



## Jerknshake78 (Dec 6, 2020)

Do you know if there is a North division


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Dec 21, 2020)

Jerknshake78 said:


> Do you know if there is a North division



There is a North and a Blue Ridge Division.


----------



## Jerknshake78 (Dec 21, 2020)

Woul


Limbhanger2881 said:


> There is a North and a Blue Ridge Division.[/QUOTE
> Would you happen to have a link to either of those? Thanks


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Dec 22, 2020)

Here is a link to all of the divisions. There schedules are on the same page. Please feel free to reach out with any questions and or concerns. You can fish multiple divisions if you want as well. If you fish 3 FOMNTT tournaments you will qualify for your home state regional. The National Championship for the 2021 season is on Eufaula. 

Fishers of Men National Tournament Trail (fomntt.com)


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Jan 6, 2021)

We are 10 days out. Please consider fishing with us in 2021 and lets make this the greatest season ever


----------

